# 9A 16V Dual Weber DCOE 45s, looking for cam recommendations.



## NedRager (May 15, 2005)

Hello all,

I'm in the process of putting together a 9A 2 liter 16V from a Passat. The head will be sent off this week for fresh seals. a 3 angle valve job and port and polish plus a bit of a shave. I have a set of 45 Webers that I'm rebuilding as for this motor. As far as ignition goes I'll be running a MSD 6AL box with a timimg controller, Blaster coil wired into a factory VW ICM and OEM distributor. Exhaust is a tri Y header and 60mm stainless, no cat, straight through muffler. I have a set, actually 2 sets, of euro 16V cams but I want bigger. I'm looking at TT 276* or 288*. Does anyone have any input how these would suit a street driven motor? Not going to be a daily driver. Pics of 16Vs on with Webers always welcome...


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

I wouldn't go bigger than the 276 cams for your daily driven motor. ive had both, and currently run the 288 solids, but my motor is almost 13:1 compression and isn't a daily


----------



## NedRager (May 15, 2005)

So I ordered the 276s, head is shipped off for the full program, the block went downtown for a refresh... I don't think I 'll be anywhere near 13:1 compression, shaving the head down a bit and running a metal headgasket I'm guessing up around 11.1:1.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

good choice on the 276's 

Running Schrick 276's on the 2.1L stroker, and its perfect; 
Just be sure to get an adjustable cam gear, and if you can really dial in the lift spec at intake TDC (not spark TDC) on your dial indicator (schrick's spec is 0.091", but confirm your spec with your cam Mfg) 

Steet car with DCOE 40's and Autotech 268's 








Race car with DCOE 45's and Schrick 276's (and a few more trick bits including a Quaife dog box )


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

x2 on 276 i had these and very good choice ( it was my daily ) and it can idle like stock if well tuned, i was on dcoe 45G ( 4 progression holes ) 

pic for clicks


----------



## NedRager (May 15, 2005)

Nice!

What about rev limit. My 6AL box have a built in adjustable limiter. I believe the 9A spun to 6800 stock. I'll have new HD springs and light weight cam follows. Am I good to 7k or more?


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

with the same cams i had no rev limiter but i was going to 7500 without any problems everyday , sometime even to 8000 but it was off the power band


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

Where at in Germany are you...


----------



## NedRager (May 15, 2005)

hinshu said:


> Where at in Germany are you...


Geilenkirchen. You?


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

NedRager said:


> Geilenkirchen. You?


Ramstein.


If you make it this way before April 22nd (pcs date), I can introduce you to a good group of Germans who build VW race motors. I've been building my car for the last 18mo with them


----------



## NedRager (May 15, 2005)

hinshu said:


> Ramstein.
> 
> 
> If you make it this way before April 22nd (pcs date), I can introduce you to a good group of Germans who build VW race motors. I've been building my car for the last 18mo with them


I'll be down there this Thursday afternoon until Monday morning... I have another friend of mine down there with a new Golf R too.


----------



## NedRager (May 15, 2005)

Interesting development with my head... 

Running 276* TT cams, the valve retainers were contacting the valve guide. Ordered shorter valve guides (got the tapered ones just because). The retainers will get cut down a bit as well to make sure all is well.


----------

